
War of the Worlds - auferstehung
http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2008/pulpit_20080321_004574.html
======
sanj
Do people really think that watching videos of lectures is equivalent to
seeing the lecture in person, following up with a recitation, and completing
problems sets with other equivalently motivated kids?

It's the difference between watching a music video and jamming with the band.

Perhaps that's what makes the MIT educational experience worthwhile.

As soon as that can be replicated, I'll buy into it.

~~~
rglullis
The quality of the lectures is the less important part in college. It's the
community. It's who are your friends. It is the first time in your life where
you choose your peers. _That's_ what makes college so important.

At least, that is what it _used_ to make college so important. With the web,
there is no need to have physical presence to choose our peers. Fuck, we're
doing it _right now_ on this website. People come to HN and not to reddit not
because of the technology, but because of the people who are participating on
them.

